

ATM Hacker Thor Used "Barack Obama" Alias  - J3L2404
http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/years/2010/0504101atm1.html

======
georgecmu
"Morris walked up to the ATM, he pressed the ENTER CLEAR CANCEL 1 2 3 which
resulted in Morris accessing the Enter Password screen. Morris made at least
three attempts to enter the default password of 555555 to gain unauthorized
administrator access, or complete access to all ATM functions."

~~~
hugh3
Interesting that this information is now out in the open. On the other hand,
knowing it didn't seem to help this guy much. Presumably the people who
install ATMs aren't quite dumb enough to leave the default password.

~~~
pavs
Don't be so sure...

------
alanh
(the submission title should have no comma.)

